# that's what you get



## gengo

Sé que hay otro hilo con este mismo título, pero las traducciones sugeridas ("Eso es lo que consigues") me suenan muy literal, y quisiera confirmar que sí se usan y que suenan natural en español.

La frase en inglés se usa en las tres siguientes maneras.

1. Por sí solo
-I kissed that girl at the party, and my girlfriend broke up with me.
-That's what you get.

2. En la forma de that's what you get + for + gerund
-I was in an accident yesterday.
-That's what you get for driving while you're on the phone.

3. En la forma de that's what you get +when + frase verbal
-I gained 5 pounds over the holidays.
-That's what you get when you go to so many parties.

¿Hay otra manera de expresar esta idea que suene más natural?  ¿Algo como "Bien merecido," por ejemplo?


----------



## swift

Hola:

Para 1: _eso es lo que pasa_.
Para 2: _eso es lo que te pasa por..._ O _eso te pasa por..._
Para 3: _eso es lo que pasa cuando..._


----------



## bronsonduerden

1. Por sí solo
-I kissed that girl at the party, and my girlfriend broke up with me.
-That's what you get = *te lo mereciste*

2. En la forma de that's what you get + for + gerund
-I was in an accident yesterday.
-That's what you get for driving while you're on the phone =* Te lo mereciste *por manejar... 

3. En la forma de that's what you get +when + frase verbal
-I gained 5 pounds over the holidays.
-That's what you get when you go to so many parties =  *Eso es lo que pasa *cuando uno va a tantas fiestas.

Si fuera yo, lo traduciria asi.  Por ahi te da otras ideas. Suerte


----------



## Oceanotti

gengo said:


> Sé que hay otro hilo con este mismo título, pero las traducciones sugeridas ("Eso es lo que consigues") me suenan muy literal, y quisiera confirmar que sí se usan y que suenan natural en español.
> 
> _Hay varias posibilidades que me suenan bien. La que más juego da es la opción (1), donde la traducción literal que te sugieren no es natural al idioma castellano, al menos en España._
> 
> La frase en inglés se usa en las tres siguientes maneras.
> 
> 1. Por sí solo
> -I kissed that girl at the party, and my girlfriend broke up with me.
> -That's what you get. _--> Ya suele ocurrir… / Es lo que hay… / Lo tienes merecido_
> 
> 2. En la forma de that's what you get + for + gerund
> -I was in an accident yesterday.
> -That's what you get for driving while you're on the phone. _--> Eso (te) pasa por telefonear mientras conduces_
> 
> 3. En la forma de that's what you get +when + frase verbal-I gained 5 pounds over the holidays.
> -That's what you get when you go to so many parties. _--> Eso pasa por ir a tantas fiestas / Eso  ocurre cuando uno va a tantas fiestas_
> 
> ¿Hay otra manera de expresar esta idea que suene más natural?  ¿Algo como "Bien merecido," por ejemplo?


----------



## eli-chi

En la generalidad de los casos, acá se puede usar: "Eso es lo que se gana", "Eso (es lo que) pasa".  En los casos 1 y 2 podría usarse también "Te lo merec*ías" *o "Bien merecido lo tienes".
La expresión "Ya suele ocurrir" no se usa acá.  
Y "Es lo que hay" no se usa con el significado de "That´s what you get".


----------



## gengo

Gracias a todos por las maravillosas sugerencias.  Cierto que ellas suenan mucho más natural.


----------



## la_machy

De acuerdo con todas las respuestas, pero te diré la forma coloquial que usariamos por mi tierra en todos tus ejemplos, gengo:

¡Quién te manda por andar de _____! (pones el adjetivo que vaya con la situación) 

Espero que te sirva .


----------



## Oceanotti

eli-chi said:


> La expresión "Ya suele ocurrir" no se usa acá.
> Y "Es lo que hay" no se usa con el significado de "That´s what you get".



En mi experiencia, cuando usamos esas expresiones en España es siempre con un tono resignado, tipo "¡qué se le va a hacer!", o bien seco, tipo "lo tomas o lo dejas".


----------



## swift

Hola Machy. 



la_machy said:


> ¡Quién te manda por andar de _____!


En Costa Rica, "¿quién lo tiene?" o "¿quién lo tiene de (...)?". En lugar de "¿quién lo manda?", sería "nadie lo mandó a (...)".


----------



## pecosita

Yo diría: _Es lo que te ganas por..._


----------



## swift

O bien: _eso te sacas por_...


----------



## la_machy

swift said:


> O bien: _eso te sacas por_...


Hola, Swift.

También en Sonora decimos ''eso te sacas por...'', aunque menos que la otra forma. Ya me ha tocado ver en otras ocasiones que tenemos expresiones parecidas .


----------



## swift

Hola Machy:

Creo que no especifiqué que la expresión es mexicana. En Costa Rica no se diría "eso te sacas por".


----------



## bailarín

¡Aprovecho para saludarles a todos (y gracias a Gengo por abrir un hilo tan divertido)! (La M, ¡hace un rato!)

Me gusta más una mezcla de las opciones anteriores.

Eso pasa... ¡porque te lo merecías por ser idiota!


----------



## la_machy

swift said:


> Creo que no especifiqué que la expresión es mexicana. En Costa Rica no se diría "eso te sacas por".


Ahh..bueno. Pero ya sabes, cuando quieras te la prestamos .


----------



## gengo

la_machy said:


> ¡Quién te manda por andar de _____! (pones el adjetivo que vaya con la situación)



Gracias, LM.  Pero en inglés también tenemos la expresión "Who told you to...?," la cual al parecer sería más cerca a lo que propones que a la frase de este hilo.  ¿Me explico?  Es decir, aunque son muy parecidas las siguientes expresiones, creo que se usan con matices un poco distintos.

-I kissed that girl at the party, and my girlfriend broke up with me.
1. -That's what you get for kissing another girl.
2. -Who told you to kiss another girl?

¿Puede usarse lo que propones con los dos significados (matices)?


----------



## la_machy

Me besé con otra chica en la fiesta y me novia me cortó.
1. Jajaja ¡Quién te manda por andar de xxx! (esto es más en tono de broma/ironía)
2. ¿Y quién te manda besar a otra chava si ya tienes novia? (Esto es un poco más en serio).

Gengo, espero que eso responda tu duda. Si no, me avisas...


----------



## eli-chi

Oceanotti said:


> En mi experiencia, cuando usamos esas expresiones en España es siempre con un tono resignado, tipo "¡qué se le va a hacer!", o bien seco, tipo "lo tomas o lo dejas".


¡Qué se le va hacer! sí tiene relación para nosotros con "¡Es lo que hay (no más)"!.  Es decir, "No tengo mucho qué hacer/donde elegir".
Muchas veces se usan juntas: "¡Qué se le va a hacer; es lo que hay!".

P.S.  En otro contexto, eso sí.  Por ejemplo: "Mi mamá volvió a avergonzarme delante de otras personas.  ¡Qué se le va a hacer; es lo que hay!"


----------



## gengo

Thanks again to all who responded.  Very helpful.


----------



## Lurrezko

gengo said:


> Sé que hay otro hilo con este mismo título, pero las traducciones sugeridas ("Eso es lo que consigues") me suenan muy literal, y quisiera confirmar que sí se usan y que suenan natural en español.
> 
> La frase en inglés se usa en las tres siguientes maneras.
> 
> 1. Por sí solo
> -I kissed that girl at the party, and my girlfriend broke up with me.
> - Besé a esa chica en la fiesta y mi novia rompió conmigo.
> -That's what you get.
> - Te está bien empleado.
> 
> 2. En la forma de that's what you get + for + gerund
> -I was in an accident yesterday.
> - Ayer tuve un accidente.
> -That's what you get for driving while you're on the phone.
> - Te está bien empleado por hablar por el móvil mientras conduces.
> 
> 3. En la forma de that's what you get +when + frase verbal
> -I gained 5 pounds over the holidays.
> - Estas vacaciones me engordé 5 libras.
> -That's what you get when you go to so many parties.
> - Te está bien empleado por ir a tantas fiestas.
> 
> ¿Hay otra manera de expresar esta idea que suene más natural?  ¿Algo como "Bien merecido," por ejemplo?


Bien merecido suena bien, pero quizá bien empleado es más frecuente en España...


----------



## gengo

Thank you Lurrezko.  I have one follow-up question.  Phrases such as "Te está bien empleado" always make me wonder what the grammatical subject of the sentence is.  Literally, this translates as "To you {something} is well employed."  What is the something?  The result suffered by the person?


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo creo que sí. Eso (lo que te ha pasado) te está bien empleado (a ti). 

La RAE dice que *estarle bien empleado* significa *merecer la desgracia o* *infortunio que le sucede*...


----------



## Serveto

gengo said:


> Sé que hay otro hilo con este mismo título, pero las traducciones sugeridas ("Eso es lo que consigues") me suenan muy literal, y quisiera confirmar que sí se usan y que suenan natural en español.
> 
> La frase en inglés se usa en las tres siguientes maneras.
> 
> 1. Por sí solo
> -I kissed that girl at the party, and my girlfriend broke up with me.
> -That's what you get.
> 
> 2. En la forma de that's what you get + for + gerund
> -I was in an accident yesterday.
> -That's what you get for driving while you're on the phone.
> 
> 3. En la forma de that's what you get +when + frase verbal
> -I gained 5 pounds over the holidays.
> -That's what you get when you go to so many parties.
> 
> ¿Hay otra manera de expresar esta idea que suene más natural? ¿Algo como "Bien merecido," por ejemplo?



Tu te lo buscaste por....


----------



## eli-chi

gengo said:


> Gracias, LM.  Pero en inglés también tenemos la expresión "Who told you to...?," la cual al parecer sería más cerca a lo que propones que a la frase de este hilo.  ¿Me explico?  Es decir, aunque son muy parecidas las siguientes expresiones, creo que se usan con matices un poco distintos.
> 
> -I kissed that girl at the party, and my girlfriend broke up with me.
> 1. -That's what you get for kissing another girl.
> 2. -Who told you to kiss another girl?
> 
> ¿Puede usarse lo que propones con los dos significados (matices)?


Ha! Aquí se dice: ¿Y quien te manda/mandó a besar a otra mujer? 
Y también: ¿Y cómo se te ocurre/pudo ocurrir besar a otra mujer?

"Te está bien empleado" tampoco se usa acá.


----------



## eli-chi

bailarín said:


> ¡Aprovecho para saludarles a todos (y gracias a Gengo para abrir un hilo tan divertido)! (La M, ¡hace un rato!)
> 
> Me gusta más una mezcla de las opciones anteriores.
> 
> Eso pasa... ¡porque te lo merecías por ser idiota!


¡Eso te pasa por idiota!  
¡Te lo mereces!  o  ¡Bien merecido lo tienes!
¡(Tú) te lo buscaste!


----------



## gengo

I could be wrong, but "¡(Tú) te lo buscaste!" seems to me just a bit stronger than the other options, and I think it might be closer to "You had it coming (to you)" in English, which is also slightly stronger than "That's what you get."


----------



## eli-chi

gengo said:


> I could be wrong, but "¡(Tú) te lo buscaste!" seems to me just a bit stronger than the other options, and I think it might be closer to "You had it coming (to you)" in English, which is also slightly stronger than "That's what you get."


Sí. Por acá también es más fuerte, más condenatorio.  Sobre todo dicho con enojo.
En la combinación que buscaba bailarín, decir "idiota" también es muy fuerte.  Acá, lo más probable es escuchar ""¡Eso te pasó por "chueco"!", queriendo decir que no actúa con (o le falta) rectitud.


----------



## ajhadames

Como se refiere a la primera persona en singular, se puede usar "Me lo busqué."


----------



## bailarín

eli-chi said:


> ¡Eso te pasa por idiota!



Hola, Eli.  ¿Te falta el "ser"?  ¿Debería ser "¡Eso te pasa por *ser* idiota!"?


----------



## eli-chi

bailarín said:


> Hola, Eli.  ¿Te falta el "ser"?  ¿Debería ser "¡Eso te pasa por *ser* idiota!"?


No acá, al menos.


----------



## eli-chi

ajhadames said:


> Como se refiere a la primera persona en singular, se puede usar "Me lo busqué."


Sí, esa es la forma que usamos acá.  También "Me lo merezco".


----------



## bailarín

eli-chi said:


> No acá, al menos.



¿Sería incorrecto incluirlo?

Por cierto, acabo de contestar otro hilo.  ¿Qué tal: Bien hecho, por idiota? ("Bien hecho" no en el contexto literal pero en tono sarcástico)


----------



## eli-chi

bailarín said:


> ¿Sería incorrecto incluirlo?


Creo que no es incorrecto.  Pero, a mi parecer, hace que la descalificación sea más dura aún.   
Si le pongo a alguien un calificativo negativo, y más encima le digo que *"es" *así, le estoy diciendo que no tiene posibilidad alguna de cambiar su "forma de ser". 
Sí, "Bien hecho, por leso" (necio, imprudente) diría yo.  La verdad, el uso de palabras como idiota, estúpido, suena muy vejatorio en español.


----------



## bailarín

eli-chi said:


> La verdad, el uso de palabras como idiota, estúpido, suena muy vejatorio en español.



En inglés también puede sonar bastante fuerte.  Muchas gracias por aclararlo, Eli.  Que tengas un buen fin de semana.


----------



## bronsonduerden

bailarín said:


> Hola, Eli. ¿Te falta el "ser"? ¿Debería ser "¡Eso te pasa por *ser* idiota!"?


 
bailarin,  Es una buena pregunta lo que tu planteaste.  Pensando en ingles, parece que el "ser" tiene que estar ahi, pero en espanol no.  No esta mal si pones "ser" ahi, pero la gente de habla espanol tiene el modismo de emitirlo.  Estoy aca en Argentina y siempre escucho oraciones del mismo formato, nunca con "ser."  Por ejemplo:

"por tonto lo vino Luis hoy"


----------



## bailarín

bronsonduerden said:


> "por tonto lo vino Luis hoy"



Hola, bronson.  Gracias por tu mensaje (y disculpa a Gengo por haber secuestrado tu hilo).  ¿Qué quiere decir este ejemplito?


----------



## gengo

bailarín said:


> Hola, bronson.  Gracias por tu mensaje (y disculpa a Gengo por haber secuestrado tu hilo).  ¿Qué quiere decir este ejemplito?



Yo me preguntaba la misma cosa.  ¿Será un error por "por tonto no vino Luis hoy"?


----------



## Raeltoc

!Esto nos pasa por tener un idioma de gran riqueza!


----------



## bailarín

gengo said:


> Yo me preguntaba la misma cosa.  ¿Será un error por "por tonto no vino Luis hoy"?



Hmmm, tampoco tiene sentido... al menos a mí entender.


----------



## eli-chi

gengo said:


> Yo me preguntaba la misma cosa.  ¿Será un error por "por tonto no vino Luis hoy"?


Podría ser, gengo.  Acá usaríamos más palabras: "De puro tonto no vino hoy Luis".  
"Luis no vino hoy de puro tonto (que es )"  En esta construcción sí suena "natural" usar el verbo "ser".  Se me ocurre que es porque se está lamentando la ausencia de Luis (quien "se perdió" el estar ahí y, al mismo tiempo, privó a los otros de su presencia).  Quiero decir, no va en detrimento de la persona.


----------



## eli-chi

bailarín said:


> En inglés también puede sonar bastante fuerte.  Muchas gracias por aclararlo, Eli.  Que tengas un buen fin de semana.


Gracias, Gene.  Igualmente. 

Por cierto, sería bueno para los hablantes de cualquier lengua que tuviéramos siempre en cuenta eso de "no hagas con otro lo que no te gustaría que hicieran contigo".


----------



## bailarín

Eeeks!   No uses mi nombre real en el foro general, eli-chi, por paranoico.   (Oye, ¿acabo de usar bien el "por"... en por paranoico?) 

Así es.  Una buena filosofía budista.


----------



## Lurrezko

Uf, este hilo se ramificó. Eso le pasa por interesante...


----------



## gengo

bailarín said:


> Hmmm, tampoco tiene sentido... al menos a mi entender.



Claro que lo tiene:

Completamente literal:
For being foolish, Luis didn't come today.

Menos literal:
Because he is a fool, Luis didn't come today.

Más natural:
That fool Luis didn't come today.

¿Que no?


----------



## eli-chi

bailarín said:


> Eeeks!   No uses mi nombre real en el foro general, eli-chi, por paranoico.   (Oye, ¿acabo de usar bien el "por"... en por paranoico?)
> 
> Así es.  Una buena filosofía budista.


Nope!  It would be": "por favor" 
 En serio ahora: " porque soy paranoico"
¡No tenía la menor idea de que era budista! Anyway, es para "apropiársela".


----------



## eli-chi

gengo said:


> Claro que lo tiene:
> 
> Completamente literal:
> For being foolish, Luis didn't come today.
> 
> Menos literal:
> Because he is a fool, Luis didn't come today.
> 
> Más natural:
> That fool Luis didn't come today.
> Por acá sería: "¡(Y) El tonto *de* Luis no vino hoy!".
> Si se le quita la "Y" al comienzo diría que pasa a ser una queja, una molestia.
> 
> ¿Que no?


----------



## gengo

Entonces, ¿cuál es la diferencia entre "Por tonto no vino Luis hoy" y "¡(Y) El tonto de Luis no vino hoy!"?


----------



## eli-chi

gengo said:


> Entonces, ¿cuál es la diferencia entre "Por tonto no vino Luis hoy" y "¡(Y) El tonto de Luis no vino hoy!"?


Depende del contexto, pero es lo mismo.
A. ¿Por qué no vino Luis hoy?
B. ¡Por tonto no vino Luis hoy!

A. Hemos pasado un lindo día, ¿verdad?
B. ¡Y el tonto de Luis no vino hoy!


----------

